# Animation job titles



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2009)

Όταν πέφτουν οι τίτλοι του τέλους στην κάθε ταινία, περνάει μπροστά απ' τα μάτια μας και ο τίτλος της δουλειάς του καθενός, αλλά κανένας δεν τα διαβάζει αυτά. Τώρα μου ζητάνε να μεταφράσω ένα ολόκληρο κατεβατό από αυτές τις ειδικότητες. Όποιος προαιρείται να προτείνει κάτι, ευπρόσδεκτο.


Directing Animator = Σκηνοθέτης-Ανιμέιτορ;

Character Modeling and Articulation Lead = (είναι προφανές ότι δεν μιλάμε απλώς για κινούμενα σχέδια, αλλά για τρισδιάστατα κατασκευάσματα από εύπλαστο υλικό) Αρχιτεχνίτης Αρθρωτών Χαρακτήρων;

Simulation and Crowds Artist = Καλλιτέχνης εξομοίωσης και....;

Character Director = Σκηνοθέτης χαρακτήρων;

Character Cloth Lead = Αρχιτεχνίτης πάνινων χαρακτήρων; (Τι είναι το Character Cloth; Εδώ βλέπω μια character cloth doll, δηλαδή μια πάνινη κούκλα.)

Sound Designer = (σκέτο ηχολήπτη δεν θα τον έλεγα. Υπάρχει και Όσκαρ Επεξεργασίας Ήχου.)

Character Shading and Grooming Artist = Καλλιτέχνης Σκιάσεων και Καλλωπισμού Χαρακτήρων; 

Sets Modeling Artist = (Αν δεν ήταν animation, θα τον λέγαμε ίσως σκηνογράφο, κατασκευάζει τα σκηνικά από το εύπλαστο υλικό που λέγαμε) Κατασκευή Σκηνικών;

Environment Art Director = Καλλιτεχνικός Διευθυντής Περιβάλλοντος; (Σιγά μην είναι και περιβαλλοντολόγος.)

Μια άλλη ερώτηση: είναι καθιερωμένο να αποδίδουμε τον "art director" ως καλλιτεχνικό διευθυντή; Εγώ νομίζω ότι συνήθως το αφήνουμε αμετάφραστο, εξάλλου μπορεί να μπερδευτεί μ' έναν άλλο καλλιτεχνικό διευθυντή, που δουλεύει σε θέατρα και φεστιβάλ και ωδεία και αίθουσες συναυλιών, και δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με εικαστικές τέχνες.
Αλλά αν το αφήσουμε αμετάφραστο, το γράφουμε στα ελληνικά ή με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες; Ρωτάω επειδή κατά καιρούς έχω χρησιμοποιήσει όλες αυτές τις αποδόσεις, και δεν έχω καταλήξει θετικά σε καμία.


----------



## Viviana (Jul 6, 2009)

Αν και δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο για ψάξιμο (άρα δεν είμαι και σίγουρη), προτείνω τα εξής ως "πρώτη ύλη":
1) Επικεφαλής σχεδιαστικής ομάδας
2) Επικεφαλής ομάδας μοντελοποίησης χαρακτήρων
3) Καλλιτέχνης προσομοίωσης και κινούμενου πλήθους (αυτό πάσχει λίγο)
4) Υπεύθυνος δημιουργίας χαρακτήρων
5) Επικεφαλής ομάδας δημιουργίας κοστουμιών χαρακτήρων
6) Σχεδιαστής ήχου (το μόνο που βρήκα αυτούσιο)
7) Καλλιτέχνης φωτορεαλιστικής απόδοσης χαρακτήρων (λείπει το grooming, όπως και η έμπνευση)
8) Καλλιτέχνης μοντελοποίησης σκηνικών (ή Υπεύθυνος δημιουργίας μακετών ίσως;)
9) Καλλιτεχνικός διευθυντής τοπίων 
Τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2009)

Μικρός, πολύ μικρός οβολός (κόλλυβος):

Simulation and Crowds Artist = Υπεύθυνος / Καλλιτέχνης προσομοιώσεων και σκηνών πλήθους
Sound Designer = Σχεδιαστής Ήχου

art director = καλλιτεχνικός διευθυντής (+1)

Με πρόλαβαν...


----------



## Viviana (Jul 6, 2009)

Διόρθωση: «φωτορεαλιστική απεικόνιση». Αν και πάλι ακούγεται πολύ γενικό...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 6, 2009)

+1000 και από μένα για τη Βιβιάνα.

Οι ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, που κάθονται και βλέπουν τέτοιου είδους πράγματα που καθόμαστε εμείς και μεταφράζουμε (άτιμη κοινωνία, που άλλους τους ανεβάζεις και άλλους...) δεν πρόκειται νομίζω να μπερδέψουν τον καλλιτεχνικό διευθυντή με τον άλλο του θεάτρου... οπότε μην έχεις πρόβλημα με την απόδοση αυτή. 

Σχεδιαστής Ήχου, επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2009)

*Animation sequence director*

Επαναφέρω αυτό το νήμα, γιατί μου προέκυψαν κι άλλα job-titles. 
*Animation sequence director*
Διαβάζω εδώ:
Ποιος ακριβώς είναι ο τίτλος της δουλειάς σας και πως θα τον περιγράφατε;
Ν. Ν.: Είμαι animation sequence director, ανήκω σε μια μικρή ομάδα του σχεδιασμού της παραγωγής. Είμαι υπεύθυνος μιας ομάδας που συνεργάζεται με τους σκηνοθέτες, τους καλλιτεχνικούς διευθυντές και τους σκηνογράφους για να οργανώσουμε τις κινήσεις των χαρακτήρων.
Σκηνοθέτης σεκάνς;


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2009)

Δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς κάνει και αν εχει σχέση με τις σεκανς (αφηγηματικούς κύκλους) ή με τη συνέχεια της κίνησης.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 17, 2009)

Αυτό προσπαθώ να καταλάβω κι εγώ. Δεν βρήκα ακόμα την περιγραφή της δουλειάς του, αν και ψάχνω.

Προσθήκη:
Εδώ λέει:
Sequence director
A member of the staff of directors, who handles an episode or episodes of an animated film.

Άρα είναι ένας βοηθός σκηνοθέτης, ας πούμε. Επωμίζεται ένα μικρό κομμάτι της ταινίας. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τέτοιοι, ενώ ο επικεφαλής σκηνοθέτης, που τελικά αυτός λέγεται σκηνοθέτης της ταινίας, ονομάζεται supervising director. 

Μάλλον θα καταλήξω στο βοηθός σκηνοθέτης.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2009)

OK, σεκάνς είναι το επεισόδιο χονδρικά, οπότε αυτός φτιαχνει τα κομματάκαι που μετά συναρμολογούν και φτιάχνουν την ταινία. Μαλλον ταιριάζει το βοηθός σκηνοθέτη. Χονδρικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2009)

Σεκάνς στον κινηματογράφο είναι μια αφηγηματική ενότητα (βλ. και πλάνο-σεκάνς). Episode στα Αγγλικά είναι το ίδιο: A portion of a narrative that relates an event or a series of connected events and forms a coherent story in itself; an incident.

Άλλο ο βοηθός σκηνοθέτη στην Ελλάδα και άλλο στο Χόλυγουντ. Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να μπλεχτούν.

Αν ισχύει αυτό που διαβάζω εδώ:

In a Japanese production, the animation director (Sakuga Kantoku or "Sakkan") oversees all characters, actions, and sequences, unless his or her duties are split among one or more other animation directors. The animation director in these sorts of productions is expected to supervise sequences, not characters, and often draws many of the key frame poses that are the basis for the creation of the rest of the scene. Because characters in a Japanese production are interchangeable between artists and are most often drawn by all the animation directors, the kind of specialized "character acting" found in American productions is rarely replicated or attempted. Instead, an emphasis on action and detail is the focus, especially in feature films. One of the most famous animation directors in Japan was Yoshifumi Kondō, who worked for Studio Ghibli and was considered by many to be one of the best animation artists in Japan.

Mια λύση θα ήταν το Σκηνοθέτης Αφήγησης.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2009)

Έχοντας υπόψιν μου ότι το μπερδεύω με το _continuity_, θα ήθελα να τον ονομάσω «συντονιστή / υπεύθυνο αφηγηματικής συνέχειας».


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 21, 2009)

Το είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ το Υπεύθυνος/Συντονιστής (για να αποφύγω τον ασυνήθιστο Σκηνοθέτη Αφήγησης κλπ), αλλά το απέρριψα διότι αν τους αφαιρέσουμε τον τίτλο του σκηνοθέτη (που λέει ότι είναι μέλος της σκηνοθετικής ομάδας), τους υποβαθμίζουμε σημαντικά. Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το υπερμεταφράσουμε/προσδιορίσουμε σε τέτοιο βαθμό (αφηγηματική συνέχεια).


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 3, 2013)

Προσθέτω μερικά εδώ και ζητώ βοήθεια... :) 

Voice Actor=Αυτός που κάνει το ντουμπλάζ; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voice_Actor
Line producer= http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_producer
Inbetween artist= http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inbetweening Καλλιτέχνης Ομαλοποίησης Σκηνών; 
story man= Υπεύθυνος αφήγησης; 
story supervisor= Υπεύθυνος ιστορίας;

Ποια η διαφορά των δύο τελευταίων; 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2013)

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ για το story man:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3914-story-story-man-story-room
Και εδώ για voice actor:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?706-voice-actor

Και τα ξαναλέμε.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> ...
> Line producer= http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_producer
> Inbetween artist= http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inbetweening Καλλιτέχνης Ομαλοποίησης Σκηνών;
> ...



Ο line producer είναι στην ουσία ο _διαχειριστής της παραγωγής,_ ή μάλλον επειδή κάνει τη διαχείριση επιτόπου στα γυρίσματα, ο _διαχειριστής των γυρισμάτων_. 
[He or she is accountable for human resources and all kinds of problems possibly occurring during the making. The title is associated with the idea that he or she is the person who is "on the line" on a day-to-day basis, and responsible for lining up the resources needed.]

Ενώ ο inbetween artist (ή tweening artist ή inbetweener) είναι ο βοηθός του σχεδιαστή (ανιμέιτορ), ο οποίος φτιάχνει τα ενδιάμεσα πλάνα, άρα κάτι σαν _σχεδιαστής ενδιάμεσων καρέ _ή, αν δεν χωράει στον υπότιτλο, το πιο γενικό _βοηθός ανιμέισιον_ νομίζω πως αποδίδει το νόημα. 

[*Inbetweening* or _*tweening*_ is the process of generating intermediate frames between two images to give the appearance that the first image evolves smoothly into the second image. ... In the inbetweening workflow of traditional hand-drawn animation, the senior or key artist would draw the keyframes which define the movement, then, after testing and approval of the rough animation, would hand over the scene to their assistant. The assistant does the clean-up and the necessary inbetweens, or, in large studios, only some breakdowns which define the movement in more detail, then handing down the scene to their assistant, the *inbetweener *who does the rest.]

Αυτά σαν απόπειρες απόδοσης ώστε να καταλάβει ο θεατής τι κάνει ο καθένας, γιατί αν υπάρχουν καθιερωμένοι όροι στα ελληνικά, δεν τους ξέρω.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 4, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ όλους. Κατάφερα να το τελειώσω εγκαίρως!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2020)

voice actor = ηθοποιός φωνής


----------

